# Rockwool Cube Advice Needed



## albasketball3424 (Apr 1, 2007)

I am using rockwool cubes for my grow in my hydroponic system and needed some opinions/advice. Once i germinate the seed and place in the rockwool should i leave the rockwool out of light for a couple of days and let the seed natural grow a stem. I would pre soak the rockwool before i put the seed in. Also how effect is rockwool cubes in a hydroponic system. Does it really help root growth?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 1, 2007)

albasketball3424 said:
			
		

> I am using rockwool cubes for my grow in my hydroponic system and needed some opinions/advice. Once i germinate the seed and place in the rockwool should i leave the rockwool out of light for a couple of days and let the seed natural grow a stem. I would pre soak the rockwool before i put the seed in. Also how effect is rockwool cubes in a hydroponic system. Does it really help root growth?


 
i am doin the same thing, i already have succesfully made a plant grow in rockwool. 

 i put seed into a cup of water method and once cracked and see a white lil thing i placed it into a 1.5 x 1.5 rockwool cube that was rinsed and presoakd obvisously. i left it in the cup with it being wet the whole time. dont let it dry out. and it grew 

once the seedling sprouted i started to use 1/2 th strenght nutes then bout a lil over a week later i switched full nutes (for seedlings) in bout a week or so i will up it and so on and so on..

check mine out..  


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9772&page=3


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 1, 2007)

It is best to soak the rockwool after rinsing in 5.5 pH adjusted H20 for a few minutes... I let mine soak for one half hour.


----------



## El Hefe (Apr 4, 2007)

Keep your cubes under LIght!!!! always ph the cubes a little high 5.7-5-9
this method will ensure growth keep a look out for the tap root as once it pops through it is important to take care of ...! good luck bro


----------

